# Anyone regret moving to Portugal?



## Sirtravelot

Hopefully this won't lead to a negative debate, but I am rather curious as I am half Portuguese.


----------



## silvers

6 years in and no.


----------



## canoeman

9 years in and no, petty annoyances along the way and adjustments to make, but no regrets.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Four years here and no. Occasional annoyances like mistreated barking dogs but advantages of little traffic, helpful neighbours and a health service that is excellent once you find your way around the system.


----------



## omostra06

No not really, been here 6 years.
having built up and then sold a very successful business here, I can say my Portugal experiance has been pretty good.


----------



## nandnjudge2

Sirtravelot said:


> Hopefully this won't lead to a negative debate, but I am rather curious as I am half Portuguese.


If I had won the lottery I suspect New Zealand would have been my first choice, as this is not the case Portugal really has to be the second best choice.


----------



## nandnjudge2

Sirtravelot said:


> Hopefully this won't lead to a negative debate, but I am rather curious as I am half Portuguese.


I see you live in Spain, then Galicia has to be my third choice, we live five minutes away from there, not many Brits like where we live in Portugal


----------



## Sirtravelot

nandnjudge2 said:


> I see you live in Spain, then Galicia has to be my third choice, we live five minutes away from there, not many Brits like where we live in Portugal


I'm not in Spain yet. I'm studying in Glasgow at the moment but I'm planning on moving to Spain after I get my degree. I am just a little bit curious about Portugal. Sometimes I think about going there instead of Spain but then I realize how much emotional baggage my home country comes with.

It is wonderful to hear some success stories.


----------



## Sirtravelot

omostra06 said:


> No not really, been here 6 years.
> having built up and then sold a very successful business here, I can say my Portugal experiance has been pretty good.


Respect!


----------



## somanyhands

I guess some people will come along who have regretted it (or maybe they've all gone 'home' again and left the forums in the process) but we haven't regretted it at all.
Admittedly we've only been here for 13 months now but, considering we don't fit the typical "ex pat" mould (as in we're under 40, with 2 young children) we have found frustrations (usually of the red tape kind) but nothing has come along which would make us regret our move, not for a minute.
The boys have found it hard but even they don't regret moving now (even my 8yo who, considering his initial resistance, is nothing short of a miracle!)

I can't say it's been easy. There will always be additional worries living here rather than in the UK (money/business, school, health etc etc) but it is all worthwhile for us. Without a shadow of a doubt.


----------

